

Privacy Commissioner Finds Facebook Violating Canadian Privacy Law - smokinn
http://www.michaelgeist.ca/content/view/4139/125/

======
smokinn
The report itself is here: <http://www.priv.gc.ca/cf-
dc/2009/2009_008_0716_e.cfm>

